# Ist das Fischlaich ?



## Rheno (15. Juni 2008)

Hab heute gesehen wie meine Fische (siehe Bild 1) sich ständig ins Flachwasser zurückgezogen haben und dort ja ich würde sagen gerungen haben.






Und sie haben sich auch teilweise gejagt.

Als ich dann  meinen rundgang am Teich gemacht habe und grad dabei war meine Wasserhyazinthe zu teilen habe ich an deren Wurzeln kleine Orange/gelbe kugeln bemerkt (siehe Bild 2].





Froschlaich kann es keiner sein da keine __ Frösche abgelaicht haben ausserdem sieht er doch anders aus.

Schneckeneier sind doch eher kleiner und so eine glibbrige Masse ?

Sind es dann doch Fischeier?

Gruss aus Berlin

Renato


----------



## Dodgemike (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich ?*

Das sind Fischeier.
Gruß auch aus Berlin Mike


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich ?*

Jepp   Fischeier

Wenn sie Weiss sind, nicht Befruchtet, wenn sie Klar sind kommen nach 60 Tagesgraden Fische raus. Aber die an der Pflanze wohl nicht mehr, das können die gar nicht ab 

Kannst dir schon mal nen paar Namen ausdenken


----------



## Rheno (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich ?*

Uwe ? Erklärst du mir bitte wieso der Laich an der Pflanze sich nicht mehr entwickelt?

Den Laich den ich im Teich bei mir sehe ist zwischen meinen ganzen Schwimmpflanzen verteilt und zwar durch die Fische selbst.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich ?*

Fischlaich ist sehr Empfindlich, kleinste Temparaturunterschiede lassen die Eier sterben.
Darum meinte ich das so.


----------

